
The shrinking server market (due to multi-core and virtualization) - mattculbreth
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070321-multicore-virtualization-and-a-shrinking-server-market-maybe-or-maybe-not.html
======
mattculbreth
I've personally used virtualization to reduce costs in a datacenter. We had
two physical servers running VMWare with three virtual servers each. Worked
great.

------
zkinion
Just like huge mainframes are dwindling, the same trend can follow across
other types of hardware.

